# ATV solenoid testing



## ngabearhunter (Aug 5, 2006)

My electric start will not work on my Big Red ATC, how do I test a solenoid to see if it works. I can cross over with a screwdriver and the starter turns over fine.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## red dirt (Aug 5, 2006)

are you getting a"click" when trying to activate the solenoid with the start switch? or is there nothing at all ?   Cycle solenoids are expensive but, you can replace the atv solenoid with any solenoid as long as it has the same amount of "contact points, 3 or 4 wire hook ups. 

 the local auto parts can hook you up for around 10 bucks vs. $50 for OEM replacement.

have you checked the fuse holder and all wire connections , need to be clean of rust and dirt build up for best connection.  Good continuity thru to the starter?


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 5, 2006)

I've done the following in the past 2 days:
-new battery
-checked all fuses
-cleaned all batt. cable ends and solenoid
-checked all wire connectors, cleaned off dirt/rust real good.
-pulled switch apart, cleaned all parts
-pulled headlight off and checked all wiring in there
-replaced neutral light bulb indicator.

when I push the start button, there are no sounds at all, the only thing I see happening is the neutral light dims.

I hope that helps, I did buy a lawnmower solenoid but it only has the + and - post and 1 connector at the bottom for a female wire attachment. 
I'm taking it back to get a 2 wire one.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 5, 2006)

If you can cross it with a screwdriver and all your conections are good,Id say its bad.I replaced mine with one from my auto electric shop for about 12 $.Take your old 1 with you to a generator shop for testing and be sure to get 1 with the same size conections,some auto ones have bigger conections.Hey ck out the thread right here on parting out an 84 3 wheeler.


----------



## jay sullivent (Aug 5, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> If you can cross it with a screwdriver and all your conections are good,Id say its bad.I replaced mine with one from my auto electric shop for about 12 $.Take your old 1 with you to a generator shop for testing and be sure to get 1 with the same size conections,some auto ones have bigger conections.Hey ck out the thread right here on parting out an 84 3 wheeler.




it's a pull start.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 6, 2006)

The way I check one is to run a jumper from the battery to the starter and bypass the solenoid. If it turns the starter I clean the + and - battery connections on the solenoid real good and try it. If no go. I get a new solenoid. Then I can check back to see if the problems in the wiring. Start where it works and work to where it doesn't. The problem will be somewhere on that path.
If that didn't work (always has) I go back to my Polaris service manual. They detail the methods to test everything with a multi tester. This will check your starter, battery level and anything else in the circuit.
The jumper cable is just easier to me.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I got it to start after church today!! Yee Haw, runs rough but at least the electric start is working. Went by the local lawn mower shop and picked up a solenoid with 2 additional leads and hooked it up. Fired on the first push.

Thanks for all the help, now all I need is to smooth it out and get a new muffler too.


----------

